# Refinishing/Buying Cabinet Doors in Kitchen



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Consider using the Rustoleum Cabinet Transformations product to "repaint" your doors (and cabinet boxes too). I did my kitchen a few months ago, I'm please with the results.

Easy to do (no sanding) , and a LOT less money than new doors (and cabinets).


----------



## wetech (Aug 4, 2012)

I used CabinetDoorsDepot.com All doors are custom built to order. Very reasonable prices. I got ~30 shaker style doors / drawer fronts in maple for about $1800 2 years ago.


----------



## mariav (Sep 23, 2015)

There's a ton of painting products that can surely help you. You can also try to find a diy blog that has the same situation as you and follow the instructions there. Oak wood is something that you can't really get back to its old self, but you can totally upgrade and make it unique.


----------

